# Something a bit different...



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm planning on sanding the walls at my partners house as they are very bumpy and generally poorly made. I would like to sand them smooth before painting. 

My question is, instead of buying a purpose wall sander would I be able to use my rotary polisher with sanding pads put on the backing plate? 

Is it feasible?

Any downsides?

Where to get 5" sand paper that would do the job?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

I assume the walls are plaster? If so you can sand it but it will create a hell of a lot of dust, especially doing it with a rotary. I've never seen anyone do it that way but there is no reason it shouldn't work. You should be able to get sanding discs from any tool shop.

Just go very lightly first time you try as plaster sands down easily enough by hand so I would imagine a rotary will eat through it if you're not careful.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think it is plaster to be honest it feels too hard. I'll investigate further when I'm next up tonight.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe handy if you take a pic or two and post them if you are still unsure.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be sure to do that gav, will be down there at 8pm tonight. 

If it is plaster what grit would be best to sand then paint?


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

you'd be better getting them skimmed. I tried it once to get rid of artex and it was impossible. Got a plasterer in and he skimmed a few rooms for not much money and the result was much better than I could have hoped for and a lot less hassle. By the time you add up all the sanding materials you'd be cheaper getting them skimmed.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Just checked it. The bumps and stuff is from previous owners paper and paste etc


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Just sanded the walls in our living room as they ain't great. All I'd got to use was one of those mouse sanding machines, but it extracts dust well as the hoover connects to it. The sanding has only made a slight improvement. The plaster seems to be quite hard wearing, I know I haven't exactly used the biggest bestest sander going.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree to a point Alpha but there is a big difference between an Artexed ceiling/wall and a few bits of rough plaster, to add, I really wouldn't recommend anyone tries sanding down Artex without getting it tested first.. Most of the early stuff was made with a small amount of asbestos in it which really shouldn't be disturbed like that.

Scott, depends how bad it is, is every wall in the room that bad or is it just a few areas? Hard to say without seeing it, obviously skimming it out will give a perfect finish but it all depends on far you want go and how much you want to spend.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Gav it's really just left over paper and paste that previous owners never removed but I think it's been sitting too long so simply scrape off. So thought sanding would be the next best thing so it's not really the actual wall I'll be sanding it'll be paste etc. It's just a cheap fix so we can put a coat of paint down without it looking awful. It's just 4 medium sized walls in the kitchen and 4 small walls in a bathroom.

Gave it a quick wipe with 1200 grit I had sitting about from doing headlights and it made it smoother but didn't remove it. What grit would you suggest? 80?


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

Try a steamer on it mate


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What area is affected? Would a wallpaper steamer shift it?


----------

